# Structure pole in my theater room



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

I have a structural pole in my theater room, my room is 20' wide by 15.6 deep and the pole is in the middle right around 10 feet and only about 18 inches off of the back wall. I'm planning on getting 3 or 4 theater seats and not sure if I should put 2 one side then the pole and then 2 on the other or should I put them in front of the pole? I'm not really sure the best way to set up the room. I'm putting the tv in the center of the room which i think would be the best. Any ideas I would appreciate it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I would probably go with two on one side and two on the other. Any chance of making use out of the pole by possibly building a lighted column around it?


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Right now I had them drywall it and put round corners on it , I could put trim on it or your idea would be good what kind of lights? Luckily the pole is almost all the way to the back wall it's just about 18 inches off of it. They are getting ready to start painting tomorrow .will the viewing still be good with 2 on each side I think it should because the pole is probably only 3 inches wide its just the standard pole


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Some sort of sconce light that you could put on a remote control dimmer would be really cool!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

In this thread, you said you had your couch in front of the pole. Was that too close for your liking?
- If 'no', put your theater seats (which I assume are replacing the couch) in front of the pole.
- If 'yes', put your theater seats to either side of the pole.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

eljay said:


> In this thread, you said you had your couch in front of the pole. Was that too close for your liking?
> - If 'no', put your theater seats (which I assume are replacing the couch) in front of the pole.
> - If 'yes', put your theater seats to either side of the pole.


+1

And, I really like Dale's idea of using the pole for lighting - I also think that would be really neat!


----------



## Theater132 (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes the theater seats will replace the couch and I liked the couch in front of the pole but when I get the theater chairs I won't be able to put them in front of the pole because they recline. I would have to move them up a little further if I did I guess


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

One option which would let you keep the entire row in front of the pole, while still allowing the chairs to recline properly, is to split the row one pole-width apart and put an end-table - great for holding drinks and bowls of munchies!  - between the two pairs of chairs.


----------

